# Nails



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

We've always struggled with Buggi's nails. Just questions/thoughts to throw out there:

--Diet: We feed him Acana kibble with Stella freeze dried raw+salmon oil so I don't think there is a deficiency on that end

--We keep him groomed. I've noticed that the Dremel sometimes causes the nails to flake more so than when his nails are clipped. Why is this?

--As he came to me almost 5 years ago, his nails were very long and consequently he has a very bony look to his front paws/ankles (I'll post a pic this evening of it close up). Is there a way to get him to stand up straighter on his front paws (segue to my next question)?

--How can I get the quick to recede? It seems like a never ending battle! Should we trim his nails every two weeks, or every couple days? What's the protocol on this?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm certainly no groomer, but if I remember hearing correctly, trimming more often will encourage the quick to recede more so that you are able get them shorter and shorter. I usually trim my pup's every week (don't want him forgetting), but he's growing quickly including his nails apparently. Sometimes I'll give a few licks (I use a dremel) to one that I think looks a little longer in between times as well.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I am learning how to use a dremmel and they don't like it. I try to do a nail a day!!! =) while my husband gives treats. So constantly touching them up and it does not take long to do with this type of upkeep. I have a real dremmel from home depot... works great


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

We take Zoey to get her nails cut as i do not like doing it. When they get to long and are more like talons and not nails we go to a place and for $10 they cut and dremel


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah Bubs getting his dremel'ed today. I wonder which helps recede the quick faster?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Buggibub said:


> --As he came to me almost 5 years ago, his nails were very long and consequently he has a very bony look to his front paws/ankles (I'll post a pic this evening of it close up). Is there a way to get him to stand up straighter on his front paws (segue to my next question)?


This sounds like a structural issue, not a nail issue. Sounds like he's slightly down on his pasterns and has long feet. There's nothing you can do to fix this since he's an adult except keep him well-muscled and on good food. Running him on sand and gravel will help strengthen the muscles but you'll never get him up off low pasterns at this age.

Pics would help identify, though!


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

marbury said:


> This sounds like a structural issue, not a nail issue. Sounds like he's slightly down on his pasterns and has long feet. There's nothing you can do to fix this since he's an adult except keep him well-muscled and on good food. Running him on sand and gravel will help strengthen the muscles but you'll never get him up off low pasterns at this age.
> 
> Pics would help identify, though!


Thanks. That's my guess, too. Just want to do whatever I can to make it easier for him. We are on gravel a lot and do a lot of off-trail work to keep him in shape. 

I'll grab some tonight of him trimmed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Paws. Trimmed today via dremel. Let me know if you need any other views eg. pads. 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah. Just long/slightly down pasterns and long feet. Nothing to do with that except keep up with diet and exercise. Nails look great!


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

He has ridiculously long bones!! His back paws look pretty good. He's starting to get to that feet dragging age, though. Good days, bad days. 

Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

I've worked at a dog kennel for the past three years now and we do nail trims. To get the quick to recede you actually have to get close to it or hit ever so slightly. We've had owners tell us to do this so we can get them shorter over a period of time. I know it doesn't sound very nice but it's one of the ways of doing it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think it's much easier to get the nails down with a Dremel. You can take a little off every few days, or twice a week. Even if you go too far with the Dremel and hit the quick, it doesn't tend to hurt as much as with clippers, and it doesn't bleed anywhere near as much. It's very difficult to take small amounts off with a clipper. 

For maintenance, once you've got the nails where you want them, every two weeks should keep them nice.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Best decision I made over nails was to buy a professional deemed and learn to do it that way. It's easier on the dog and I can get much closer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

